# Zombie Party Games



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have never tried either of these but I will offer them up as games you could look into. Zombie bowling and Zombies board game.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I want to do a zombie theme in the future (so of coarse Ive planned every detail out already...obsessed, LOL) . I planned for a Zombie Hide and Seek and a Survival Scavenger Hunt

Zombie H&S...In my version each member hides with only one person being it, as another member is found (zombiefied) they too join the it team...eventually the entire party will be searching for the last two players. Last one to be zombified wins.

Survival SH...Everyone starts with a flashlight (as they try to turn on the flashlight they will notice it doesnt work...no batteries but a clue inside telling them where to find the batteries) after that they will start their actual SH. Looking for stuff like sardines, matches, water, bandages, etc. Might even add some zombies to chase them during their SH.

I also saw a game mentioned on the forum (cant remember who came up with it but it was great), they planned on doing a version of musical chairs...by having chairs randomly placed through out the party (enough for every guest minus 1) then they would randomly sound a siren to alert everyone to take a seat (or grab an air mask)...you could maybe do this or something similar like they have to grab a weapon (to fight the zomie) you could get some cheap Walmart/Dollar Tree baseball bats (add blood splatters of coarse, LOL) and alert everyone with zomie moaning instead of a siren...just remember to remove a baseball bat in between zombie attacks


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

I saw on pinterst that you can buy zombie targets that you use on shooting ranges. I figured you could use those and attach like a little small balloon filled with green glow in the dark liquid to the dots on the targets. Then use darts to hit the spots. Whoever splats the most targets wins.  It will be a little messy...but thats what makes it so fun.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

I also thought about using those same targets but altering them. Like cutting out there mouths so you can feed them fake brains you get at the dollar store.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Pumpkinpie - I LOVE the zombie musical chairs idea. And seeing as though The Walking Dead premiers on Halloween night this year, you could work that game into so many scenarios!


----------



## ZombiePlants (Sep 28, 2013)

have everyone at the party plant The Zombie Plant. It is a real plant that will fake death when touched and then it comes back to life. Search Zombie Plant Grow Kit to get supplies. We send everyone home with their dirt bag from the kit and they are still talking about this scary and amazing house plant.


----------

